# [SOLVED] Mouse calibration?



## ARMY5partan117 (Dec 22, 2010)

Im not sure if this should be under pc gaming or hardware, so its under both. I just recently picked up world in conflict after having not played it for about a year. Playing online required an update, so I let it run. When it finished, the game had to restart, so i let it do that. But when i got back into the game, the mouse cursor was way off. The cursor can go to the top and bottom of the screen, but only 3/4 to the bottom and right. And when I have the cursor as far down as i can go (3/4 of the way down) it highlights buttons on the bottom of the screen. I dont think it was the update, becuase i dont hear of anyone else having this problem, and i dont think its my computer becuase every other game/application is fine; its just world in conflict.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Mouse calibration?*

What's your desktop resolution and what resolution are you using for the game?

Have you tried playing at lower resolutions to see what effect this has on the mouse cursor?


----------



## ARMY5partan117 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Mouse calibration?*

It was because the desktop and game had different resolutions. Thanks!


----------

